

Pirate Party Activist Raymond Johansen to Be Publicly Flogged Sunday - MichaelAO
http://thecryptosphere.com/2015/08/15/pirate-party-activist-raymond-johansen-to-be-publicly-flogged-sunday/

======
raincoaster
He went through with it. There's video and a post-flogging podcast interview
from Anon UK Radio: [http://thecryptosphere.com/2015/08/17/raymond-johansen-
of-pp...](http://thecryptosphere.com/2015/08/17/raymond-johansen-of-ppi-and-
anonymous-flogged-in-solidarity-with-raif-badawi-video/)

